

Ask HN: books on critical thinking, analysis and creativity/innovation ? - technology

So what are some good books on the above topic ? I've added the top 3 higher order skills from Bloom's taxonomy.<p>You can perhaps recommend books on that specific skill ?<p>http://www.fitnyc.edu/files/pdfs/CET_TL_BloomsTaxonomy.pdf<p>1. Analysing (Systems thinking, categorizing, classifying, differentiating, interconnections, test, compare, criticize, discriminate, distinguish, examine parts)<p>2. Evaluating (Critical thinking, syllogism, logic, argumentation, judgement, relate, critique, summarize, compare, weight)<p>3. Creating (Creativity, experimenting, innovating, hypothesizing, developing, designing, organizing, planning, producing, inventing, constructing )
======
inetsee
I would suggest that you take a look at the Less Wrong website
("<http://lesswrong.com>). It describes itself as "A community blog devoted to
refining the art of human rationality". There is a wiki, and "sequences",
which are sets of posts on particular topics organized into a recommended
order of reading. The posts on the website are very strong on critical
thinking and analysis, not so much on creativity/innovation (in the context of
new business/new product creation).

------
eswat
I have not finished it yet, but I think Pragmatic Thinking & Learning has a
lot to offer in all three.

[http://pragprog.com/book/ahptl/pragmatic-thinking-and-
learni...](http://pragprog.com/book/ahptl/pragmatic-thinking-and-learning)

------
SuperChihuahua
3\. Medici Effect: What Elephants and Epidemics Can Teach Us About Innovation
- Download free here: <http://www.themedicigroup.com/the-medici-effect>

------
chillax
3\. What about Where Good Ideas Come From by Steven Johnson
([http://www.amazon.com/Where-Good-Ideas-Come-
From/dp/15944853...](http://www.amazon.com/Where-Good-Ideas-Come-
From/dp/1594485380))?

------
s_henry_paulson
Most of us have probably read it, but:

<http://37signals.com/rework/>

------
4midori
"Adapt: Why Success Always Starts with Failure" by Tim Harford

